# Ganze Zelle als Link?



## droni (9. Juni 2004)

Moin, 
ich programmiere gerade einen Kalender. 
Ich generiere eine Tabelle mit dem Kalenderblatt. Jetzt würde ich gerne
Termine eintragen können.
Und zwar will ich dann auf die LEERE Zelle (also der entsprechende Wochentag) klicken können  und dann soll sich ein Fenster mit der eingabemaske öffnen.

Kann man das irgendwie machen, das eine komplette Zelle ein Link ist?
Oder muss ich da mein pixel.gif mit der entsprechenden Größe reinsetzen und da den Link draufpacken?
Nur wie mache ich das dann, wenn da doch was drin steht?

Ich hoffe da weiß einer ne Lösung

droni


----------



## Pardon_Me (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

eine Möglichkeit wäre, in einer Zelle was reinzuschreiben (wenn mans nicht sehen soll, dann in der gleichen Farbe wie der Zellenhintergrund), und dann über die Style-Tags Höhe und Breite 100 % angeben...


```
<a href="link.htm" style="width:100%; height:100%; display:block;">Link</a>
```

Zugegeben, ist keine sehr elegante Lösung, aber funktioniert...

Aber muss doch auch noch anders gehen...

Würde mich auch interessieren wie...


----------



## droni (9. Juni 2004)

Also es funktioniert im IE und im Mozilla. Das reicht.

Dann werde ich das erstmal nehmen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mirko D (9. Juni 2004)

*Versuchs ma mit JavaScript*

<td onClick="javascript: window.location='deineseite.htm">text</td>

Das funktioniert. javascript gehört zusammen geschrieben

Gruß Mirko


----------



## droni (9. Juni 2004)

aber dann ist doch die Voraussetzung gegeben, das Java aktiviert ist oder?


----------



## Mirko D (9. Juni 2004)

*Eigentlich..*

..ist voraussetzung das "Javascript" aktiviert ist. Aber Javascript ist ja eigentlich bei allen Browsern (soweit ich denken kann)  standtartmässig aktiviert. Wenn dann jemand Javascript nicht aktiviert haben sollte, dann könntest du ja eine Meldung via "NoScript" ausgeben. Oder ähnliches. 

Aber es ist in HTML allein nicht möglich eine ganze Zelle sprich <td></td> zu verlinken. Dazu müsste man dann schon Javascript nehmen. 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Slizzzer (10. Juni 2004)

Da die Möglichkeit besteht, dass ja schon Termine in der Zelle stehen, würde ich den Link auf das Wochentagskürzel legen, welches wahrscheinlich in jeder Zelle zu finden ist.
Du mußt im Link natürlich das Datum mit übergeben, sonst weiß das Formular für den Termin ja nicht für welchen Tag Du den Termin eintragen willst 

<a href='terminform.htm?tag=$date' target='_self'>Do</a>

$date wird beim Aufabau des Kalenders natürlich durch das Datum des Tages erstzt.


----------



## droni (10. Juni 2004)

hehe...das ist schon klar...das funktioniert auch alles schon...

Wollte hier halt nur das Problem im wesentlichen ansprechen, ohne dem ganzen schnick schnack herum...


----------

